# Mv Lynton chatty Chapmans



## davemoore (May 21, 2014)

Anyone out sail on her


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

seen the lynton in japan in the early 50 s dicharging grain be believe she weny to aussie for sugar later. been out 18 months crew were as sick as parrots


----------

